# XP-G 16340 17$ budget light



## moviles (Jul 29, 2010)

first budget light with XP-G "R5" and 16340, I have found it in kaidomain

*[hotlinked images deleted - DM51]*

but I still waiting for flashlights like the tr-801 but with xp-g and 18650

*edit:
*hotlinks of junk dealers erased of the images (the blue rectangle) and the images now are hosted on imageshack


----------



## rekd0514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Those holes must be to let heat out, but it also makes it easy for things to get into the light as well. 

You can always get the UniqueFire L2 with an R5 for $3 more at DX.


----------



## moviles (Jul 30, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> Those holes must be to let heat out, but it also makes it easy for things to get into the light as well.
> 
> You can always get the UniqueFire L2 with an R5 for $3 more at DX.


 

yea, I dont like this holes


now we have this cheap options with xp-g:

*aa-14500:*
trustfire R5-a3 18$: (but I want more options)

*16340:*
this new light 17$ (I dont like it but its the first budget xp-g 1x16340 flashlight )

*18650:*
uniquefire x8 23-25$: (its nice but I want pocket size like the tr-801)
review:http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fforolinternas.com%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D5%26t%3D687&langpair=es|en-CN&hl=en&ie=UTF8

and the brinite br01 25$:


and we have in the market too many p60 xp-g flashlights but I dont want anything with p60

I waiting for some 18650 XP-G small flashlight like the tr-801( 20-23mm diameter x 100-115mm)

*[hotlinked images deleted - DM51]*


----------



## phlowcus (Jul 30, 2010)

The KD 16340 one looks a bit 'rushed' to me. It's obviously a remake of the Ultrafire A40B but with a lq-looking finish.

I'd rather buy an original A40B and mod that with an R5.


----------



## petergunn (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup, at ~$7 for an R5 its an easy choice to select the body you like and replace the emitter - no need to mess with drivers etc. I have about 9 or 10 XP-G R5 upgraded budget lights now + you can recycle the old emitters into cheapo ebay hosts - good soldering practise 

-PG


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2010)

moviles, you have been here a year and a half, which is plenty long enough for you to be expected to know the Rules. Posting hotlinked images is forbidden by Rule 3. After 1 1/2 yrs and 400 posts, I'm sure you will have seen that mentioned before. 

You narrowly escape a suspension this time, but please do not do this again. *Read the Rules*.

To others, asking about links: links in this section to DX, KD and other junk sites will be removed. Don't post them. Persistent repeat offenders will incur suspension.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 31, 2010)

DM51 said:


> To others, asking about links: links in this section to DX, KD and other junk sites will be removed.


But this is the budget light forum, not the junk light forum.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 1, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> But this is the budget light forum, not the junk light forum.


... which is precisely why links advertising junk items are removed...


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> ... which is precisely why links advertising junk items are removed...


Are you implying that links for budget items are OK? Because it seems you are making a distinction between the two, and DX/KD lights are the most common lights discussed here. No problem for me either way, because I don't post links. Or perhaps you just like calling all budget lights "junk"?


----------



## rekd0514 (Aug 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> ... which is precisely why links advertising junk items are removed...



Yea I don't think that is a very good attitude to have as a moderator. I also don't see what the problem is with posting links anyways. Junk is a strong word when a lot of these cheap lights can outperform some $100 light that you though was sooooo worth it. 

In the end a flashlights main use is to light up the dark and that's it. If it succeeds in doing that for cheap, I don't see the problem. I say people can decide for themselves what they want or can afford.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 1, 2010)

*From Rule 6:*




> Threads and/or posts that are considered by staff to be advertising, or solely for the purpose of providing links or pointers to new products, will stand to be closed, links removed, or deleted in their entirety, without warning or explanation. Members who persist in posting or quoting such material are advised that their posting authority may be limited or withdrawn.


 
*From Rule 8:*




> The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 1, 2010)

DM51, thank you for the clarification. I now see that I had it all wrong. It's just that some (not you, of course) roll into this forum and try to impress with their juvenile sanctimony. We are lucky indeed to have you among us, keeping order, and setting the standard for civility and respect. Thanks again.


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 1, 2010)

moviles said:


> first budget light with XP-G "R5" and 16340, I have found it in kaidomain


What is the kaidomain sku for it ?

EDIT:
Probably this one: "CREE XP-G R5 3.7~4.2V 5-Mode Memory Flashlight(1*CR123A) SKU: S009490" (google this to find it).


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 1, 2010)

(double post)


----------



## how2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Try this *SKU: S009490*




Tally-ho said:


> What is the kaidomain sku for it ?
> 
> EDIT:
> Probably this one: "CREE XP-G R5 3.7~4.2V 5-Mode Memory Flashlight(1*CR123A) SKU: S009490" (google this to find it).


----------



## aurum (Aug 1, 2010)

wow ... this forum is great :thumbsup:


----------



## moviles (Aug 2, 2010)

ok
name of the junk site erased of the images (now no way to read in the image the name of the junk site)

and now the images dont are hosted in the junk site, now are hosted in imageshack.us


----------

